# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Researchers 3D print prototype for 'Bionic Eye'

## karthika

Researchers 3D print prototype for 'Bionic Eye'.jpg
A team of researchers at the University of Minnesota have, for the first time, fully 3D printed an array of light receptors on a hemispherical surface. This discovery marks a significant step toward creating a "bionic eye" that could someday help blind people see or sighted people see better.

----------


## brendlo

Wow! That's really an advancement in science and 3d printing.

----------


## BrennaFullen

Wow, this is an incredible discovery, I think we should be grateful to these researchers.

----------


## JonasEichman

It looks very cool. Impressive !

----------

